# cd ...stopped workin



## beatbox (Mar 16, 2003)

check the wiring from the back of the unit to each speaker


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

Does the RCA outputs still work?

If so, then check the channels with a small extra speaker.

If that doesn't work, could be the internal amp blew or shorted.

If the RCA outputs don't work, you need a new head unit.

In my own opinion ofcourse.


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

How hot are the cds when they come out? Could be heat shorting out the head unit. Definitly sounds like it is shorting out for some reason.


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

damn that sucks


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

just buy a new head unit


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

save your time and throw it away and buy a new one


----------

